# Need advice to recover trauma of my son



## LolaDelaney (Jun 28, 2016)

My 6 year old boy was scared on seeing a bat on our barn.I don’t know bats has been in my basements for days or weeks . I phoned a pest control company called checkmate wildlife removal. He was unharmed but the trauma took its toll on his health . I want to help him recover from this trauma. please give your suggestions.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Was there something particularly distressing about this bat? I would assume that if you live on a property with a barn, he has probably seen animals in nature before. What sort of trauma is he experiencing and how is it affecting his health?


----------



## Alaina15 (Jul 19, 2017)

Informative post. thanks for sharing


----------

